# Trailer size advice please!



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello everyone!

Here in Chile enclosed trailer prices are crazy expensive because are imported from USA, then freight and tax do it so expensive. So I'm thinking to build one using SIP construction method, aluminium outside, plywood inside, 2" EPS as core, this is stronger and lighter than traditional steel structure and add insulation.

Now I have a Graco Mark IV and a Graco RTX 1500 plus some big orbital sanders, some ladders, etc, but I will have soon another Mark IV, another RTX 1500, one Graco Ultramax 695 Pro Contractor and two Festool Planex Sanders plus two Festool Dust Extractors and one Graco LineLazer 3400.

My question is the trailer size. Smaller is more practical to move, parking, etc, but bigger is a better storage, then to find the correct size is the problem, the smaller than can do the job.

Please tell me about your experience, show me your trailer!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

I fit a few trowels in this bad boy


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

It all depends what rig u have pulling the trailer if your ute holds heaps of tools go a smaller one but if you are driving a mini or vw beetle gonna need big trailer what rig u running


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Click on this and read away. Gazmans the best I have seen.

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/tool-trailers-1227/


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

embella plaster said:


> I fit a few trowels in this bad boy


That's a house not a trailer!:blink:


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

VANMAN said:


> That's a house not a trailer!:blink:


Haha you know me to well called my bluff i went on google and typed massive trailer....just some dry aussie humor


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

cazna said:


> Click on this and read away. Gazmans the best I have seen.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/tool-trailers-1227/


You say this one? 










I see that Gazman don't have big airless equipment. I have this:










and this one:










Is not easy to put those inside a trailer like this one:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

DiasDePlaya said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Here in Chile enclosed trailer prices are crazy expensive because are imported from USA, then freight and tax do it so expensive. So I'm thinking to build one using SIP construction method, aluminium outside, plywood inside, 2" EPS as core, this is stronger and lighter than traditional steel structure and add insulation.
> 
> ...




To make the type of trailer that you describe this is the type of product you need. My uncle built a caravan using this, he loves it.
http://www.cantonfairtrading.com/product/aluminium-honeycomb-panel_45130_SVAVC.html


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Dias maybe you do need the house trailer i posted......i know a tradie who uses a horse float works really well for what u need i think a nice ramp to load it all up and shelve it out


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

gazman said:


> To make the type of trailer that you describe this is the type of product you need. My uncle built a caravan using this, he loves it.
> http://www.cantonfairtrading.com/product/aluminium-honeycomb-panel_45130_SVAVC.html


Honeycomb is perfect for this use, but here in Chile is very expensive. I will use EPS as core. I need to use 2" of EPS to have the same strength of 1" of Honeycomb.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a 16' x 7.5' V-nose trailer that fits 2- RTX 1500s, 2-graco airless sprayers, compressor, ladders, various saws, buckets of JC, primer and paints and more.


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Sir Mixalot said:


> I have a 16' x 7.5' V-nose trailer that fits 2- RTX 1500s, 2-graco airless sprayers, compressor, ladders, various saws, buckets of JC, primer and paints and more.


Paul,

Is not too big? Have you empty space in the trailer? Nice trailer anyway!


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

There is no such thing its better to have space then not have it:thumbup:


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

embella plaster said:


> There is no such thing its better to have space then not have it:thumbup:


Off course, but if you will move the trailer in the middle of the traffic jams of a city like Santiago, Chile, you want the smaller trailer that do the job.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Click on this and read away. Gazmans the best I have seen.
> 
> http://www.drywalltalk.com/f2/tool-trailers-1227/


Love those down under trailers, and trucks, and sunsets.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

DiasDePlaya said:


> Off course, but if you will move the trailer in the middle of the traffic jams of a city like Santiago, Chile, you want the smaller trailer that do the job.


yeah just the right size would be good


----------



## DiasDePlaya (Aug 1, 2013)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> yeah just the right size would be good


Sorry for my bad English teachers... I hope that my English is as good as your Spanish.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Your English is far better than my Spanish. I struggle enough with learning just one language!
I use a 14' vee-nose all-aluminum (aluminium, as my Kiwi friend says :whistling2 enclosed trailer. But, it sounds like that would be impractical for you. I rarely work in the city, so it works fine for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

What about a canopy on a truck or 4x4 ? That's what I use good for in the city too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

